# A Question For Silverhawk



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The batteries on these two have died, could you tell me what the correct replacements would be for them Paul?









*Bulova Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*










*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, c1970*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you learned nothing?

They are CELLS not batteries


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ever thought of having a look?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Have you learned nothing?
> 
> They are CELLS not batteries


Sorry Mr Miller Sir











pg tips said:


> ever thought of having a look?


I`m somewhat hamfisted at the moment and daren`t
















Also I`m not sure with the Services if it has the right one in anyway


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

A 344 for the 218 Mac, not sure about the services.

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

foztex said:


> A 344 for the 218 Mac, not sure about the services.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy









I`m going to take them to a repairer to change the `cells` but wanted to make sure first what they should be in case he didn`t know


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry for delay Mac.....saw the topic when posted and kept saying to myself "Must go check my Service or Champion for Mac"









All my watches have a price tag type thing on them indicating battery type, when changed, when serviced, purchase price etc. So it should have been easy but Sod's Law says I never did one for the Services or Champion...so I had to open them open, which is not easy on these watches.









Its a 344 also.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Sorry for delay Mac.....saw the topic when posted and kept saying to myself "Must go check my Service or Champion for Mac"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries Paul, thanks for looking











Silver Hawk said:


> * I had to open them open, which is not easy on these watches*.


I`m soooo glad I didn`t follow someones advice


















> ever thought of having a look?


Mind you, what can you expect from a Timex nut, their main watch repair tool is a lump hammer


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

& a cold chisel


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> & a cold chisel


For the Master Timex Horologist


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > & a cold chisel
> ...


Shouldn't that be "Master Timex *HORROR*logist" ?? It's all in the pronunciation









What is the world coming to, elocution lessons from a Oldham boy living in the US. I'm misunderstood on two continents.


----------

